# Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller problems.



## Maurice119 (Jan 18, 2009)

All right, this is the problem.

Yesterday, I started up my computer (Win7 Home Premium x64) and, as part of my routine, I launched Firefox to check my e-mails. So I went to Gmail, only to receive a "Firefox is currently working in offline mode" message. Strange, I figured, because usually my computer connects to the internet automatically. 

So I checked to see if I was connected. No connections available. I check devmgmt only to see that there's something wrong with my PCI to USB host controller and my WLAN card. I started the Windows troubleshooter, and it fixed both the PCI to USB host controller and the WLAN card drivers. Good.

Now, today I started up my computer again. Same problem: PCI to USB host controller not working. WLAN card not working. Seriously, what the hell? Troubleshooted again, working again. I rebooted the computer to check if maybe it was a permanent fix this time. Well, it wasn't. I had to run the troubleshooter again. 

I don't know why this is happening, but I certainly don't feel like troubleshooting every single time I start up my computer. 

Help will be appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do a system restore to before the issue first occurred.


----------



## Maurice119 (Jan 18, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Do a system restore to before the issue first occurred.


Yes, it worked! I can't believe I didn't think if that.

Thank you so much, it was so annoying.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem. :smile:


----------



## Dizahpheap (Mar 24, 2012)

Can someone help me I'm having the same problem I can't seem to get it to work my msn is [email protected] or can you guys leave me a message thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

This thread is three years old and will now be closed.

Dizahpheap please create your own thread on the issue with a full description.

Thank you.


----------

